# Toolbelt?



## Edrick (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a comfortable and heavy duty tool belt of sorts? I'm looking for something that can hold electrical screw drivers, amp probe, wire cutters, gaff tape (probably hanging off via a safety cable of sorts?), electrical tester, electrical tape, etc...


----------



## soundlight (Oct 5, 2008)

My favorite place for tool belts and belt tool pouches is Duluth Trading. Quality stuff, and it lasts forever. I have a tool belt from them for when such a thing is necessary. Holds screwdrivers, pliers, multimeter, etc.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 5, 2008)

soundlight said:


> My favorite place for tool belts and belt tool pouches is Duluth Trading.


I'll second the above, but with one caveat. They'll send you email advertisements 3-4 times a week unless you tell them to stop.


----------



## Pip (Oct 6, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend this toolbelt:
STAGEHAND TOOL BELTS

I have it and I LOVE it, and all my friends are jealous of it. *grins*

I also have a flashlight holster that i got from the same site, which is on there along with my leatherman's case. those two items are always on it. If I'm working any call whatsoever, I at least have my toolbelt with flashlight and Leatherman - even if it's a show call. It's black and is essentially invisible, blending in very nicely with my blacks.
At other times, I have any combination up to and including all of the following on the belt: Gloves, hammer, wonderbar, safety glasses, measuring tape, kneepads, a couple of pencils, and anything else I need to clip onto something. 

It's comfortable and really handy. It has multiple size webbing for different size pouches.

As a side note, buying from ToosForStagecraft.com was great. They answered all emails quickly, they shipped quickly, and I get no junk mail from them 

Cheers

Pip


----------



## joem123 (Nov 17, 2008)

I use the Klein Tools 18 Piece Journeyman Tool Set  from Provideosound.com


Set contains: 
One Journeyman side-cutting pliers 
One Journeyman diagonal-cutting pliers 
One Journeyman long-nose pliers 
One Journeyman pump pliers 
One adjustable wrench 
One phillips-tip screwdriver 
One wire-bending screwdriver 
Two cabinet-tip screwdrivers 
One Rapi-Driv screwdriver 
One square-recess tip screwdriver 
Two nut drivers 
One power-return rule 
One Klein-Kurve wire stripper/cutter 
One protective eyewear 
One Powerline work belt 
One 10-pocket tool pouch.


----------



## avkid (Nov 17, 2008)

I have one of these, but I usually only use one of the pockets.
The lumbar support belt is kind of bulky and gets in the way if you're moving around, but it is removable.
Craftsman 9-40361 Electricians Apron with Tool Pouches


----------

